# A simple steam whistle



## The_Paso_Kid (Nov 18, 2016)

In one of my eBay purchases there was a steam whistle made out of a 30-06 cartridge casing (sorry I did not take a pic of it before I decided to disassemble it) that was cut into 2 pieces and had a small insert soldered into the neck of the casing, which was then generously soldered onto a whistle valve a bit of wire was soldered to the insert in the cartridge neck and the other end of the casing was soldered onto that wire with about a 1/4 inch gap between the two. 

I've watched youTube videos of people building steam whistles out of old propane tank fittings and other items but thought that it was more work and parts than necessary to make a functional steam whistle.

Here are some pics of the whistle I produced from my reverse-engineering of that 30-06 whistle.

I used a length of thin-walled brass tubing, some solid round stock, and a bit of threaded rod (I threaded it myself using a #3-48 die), so as to be able to adjust the distance of the gap to see how that affected the sound. 

All I have to do now is to build a whistle valve for it.


----------



## The_Paso_Kid (Nov 19, 2016)

Sorry I had to go back and crop the photos as the file size was too large to download when I made my post earlier.


----------



## The_Paso_Kid (Dec 8, 2016)

Here are the pictures of the original whistle from which I based my simple steam whistle build on.


----------

